# tubo luz negra o uv



## [OvrLrd] (Sep 30, 2006)

la cosa es la siguinete...  hace un tiempo me compre un tubo de luz, supuestamente negra...  claro esta, el tubo es negro pero el preoblema no radica ahi. Lo que pasa es que despues de comprarlo vino la interrogante...  ¡¡¡¡¿¿¿¿COMO LO PRENDO????!!!!  le pregun te al vendedor y me dijo que de los cuatro conectores que el tubo tiene, se conectan de a dos, es decir, en los dos del lado izquierdo le doy negativo y a los otros dos del derecho les doy positivo obviamente con un circuito de por medio...  le pregunte por ese circuito y pues no sabe de que se trata... casdo de buscar me acorde ¡¡¡ahh!!! en forosdeelectronica deben saber... y por eso esta aca mi pregunta, salio medio larga pero si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria...

la descripcion del tubo es la siguiente:
6 watt de potencia
es de color negro
el tamaño es como de esos que se usan para ver los billetes si son falsos o no ah!! y no es un catodo frio (lo digo porque siempre se confunden)

y eso es todo gracias de antemano.


----------



## JV (Sep 30, 2006)

Si el funcionamiento es como los tubo de los billetes se puede realizar un circuito inversor DC/AC mediante un oscilador que puede estar formado por un par de transistores o un 555 y envias la onda cuadrada al secundario de un transformador de punto medio de mas o menos 220/12+12 y el primario al tubo. Te paso un link para que tengas de referencia:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/fluor12v/index.htm

Variando la frecuencia del oscilador o la relacion de transformadorrmacion se cambia la intensidad de encendido del tubo.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## [OvrLrd] (Sep 30, 2006)

ok gracias es muy parecido a lo que el tipo me dijo...
lo probare, ojala no explote jejejeje sea lo que sea avisare ah y si alguien sabe con exactitud o si ya lo ha echo porfavor que lo diga!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 1, 2006)

Tambien lo puedes hacer a la tipica forma.
Pide en cualquier ferreteria o almacen electrico un balastro de 6W y un cebador.

El circuito suele venir impreso en el balastro o sino si es en un almacen se lo pides y seguro que te lo dibujan ya que es muy facil.

Eso si necesitas conectarlo a la red, no es portatil.


----------



## [OvrLrd] (Oct 2, 2006)

ok 

hoy mismo voy al centro a preguntar por el cebador....

ah el circuito es para la red, no portatil.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 3, 2006)

cebador y balastro


----------



## JV (Oct 3, 2006)

Efectivamente si es para conectar a la red lo mas facil es el sistema electrico, pero uno quiere resolver todo con la electronica  8)


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 14, 2009)

Que tan caro es comprar un balastro y un cebador para 6 lámparas UV de 6W? para una insoladora, o conviene más utilizar el transformador con los transistores?

Saludos


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

Funciona exactamente igual que un fluorescente normal y corriente. Un conversor de fluorescente funciona a la perfeccion, tambien puedes hacerle un elevador de tension con un 555 como ya han dicho, a 1200V. Te lo dize alguien que tiene uno identico al que describes delante funcionando.


----------



## peskdor3s (May 29, 2010)

Hola, me presento mi nombre es carlos y soy estudiante de ing. quimica y como todos necesito de la tecnologia. El tema es que me quiero armar un germicida con un tubo UV-C de 6W (lo saque de una pagina 100000lamparas PHILIPS   TUV 6W E27 - PHE) alrededor de 40$. Pero por lo que estoy leyendo en vuestro foro es que resulta algo complicado armar el circuito electronico de encendido. Mucho no conozco de electronica pero si alguien me puede ayudar estaria muy agradecido, que es necesario comprar para poder ponerlo en funcionamiento y que no se me queme tan rápido. Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2010)

peskdor3s bienvenido al foro 
conviene comprar el balasto para esa lampara sale unos 25 pesos marca philips como la lampara 
el balasto es el mismo que para la TUV 4W/G4 T5 ,mejor no arriesgarse  con la lampara que sale cara


----------

